# Bugs I've brought in the house on my firewood...



## rideau (Jan 7, 2013)

I was reading posts on "what do you store wood in in your home" that dealt with bugs catching a ride into the home on firewood, and got to thinking about the bugs I have brought in that (a)I'm aware of and (b) I wish I hadn't given a home.

#1) The recluse spider that I didn't know about that bit my foot one night when I fell asleep on the sofa in front of the fire. Not good.

#2) Mosquitoes that come in (mostly in February) on firewood that has a bit of snow on it, and that start flying around as the wood heats up.

3) Clothes moths! First time I saw one walking on the wood I had just loaded into the stove, I shut the door fast. Have seen the same phenomonem several times since, and seen a few flying. Also have noticed them on my cedar shakes in the Autumn. Both surprised me. I'd never noticed them outside before. Makes me despair of keeping them at bay.

Have never to my knowledge brought ants or termites in on my wood.


So, what are your worst bug experiences?


----------



## oldspark (Jan 7, 2013)

None to speak of in over 30 years, my wood is stacked in single rows in the wind and sun and bugs like moisture so no happy home for them. Maybe some parts of the country have more issues.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 7, 2013)

I used to get lots of moths when I had a big woodbox that I kept in the house near the stove.  Now, I keep a week or two of wood in the unheated garage and bring what I need into the house with  a small steel garbage can.  Maybe a moth or two during shoulder season now but nothing once it gets cold.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 7, 2013)

I see spiders all through my wood, no moisture to speak of at all.  Moisture is welcomed by some bugs but not all of them.  Spiders like it dry.  Never had a recluse in the house, but lots of brown and dust spiders, the occasional moth, etc.  No termites or ants, if I'm cutting wood and find them in rounds those rounds never even make it home.  Of I get into ant-riddled wood siring the cold months (when they are dormant) that wood costs saved for the maple evaporator.......after a propane torch bath on the ant cluster....


----------



## melissa71 (Jan 7, 2013)

A spider that had made a kind of cocoon, and two carpenter ants.  The log with the spider was interesting.  I saw the cocoon, and poked it with my finger, 2 long legs popped out and then tucked back in.  I put it out in the garage.  I didn't have the heart to burn it alive.  One of the ants I accidently smushed when picking up the log and lost my grip.  I put the other one outside  They had tunneled out a little section and holed up in there.  If I see a critter before I put the log in the stove, I set it outside.  I know they probably die in the cold, but I just can't burn something that's alive, it bothers me.


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't think of anywhere this army of stink bugs are coming from but for my wood.  Those little buggers are EVERYWHERE.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 7, 2013)

I only bring one load at a time in from the garage.  The garage is unheated, so the bugs all stay dormant out there.  The wood comes in and goes straight into the stove.  By the time the bugs wake up, it's too late muahahahaha!

-SF


----------



## lopiliberty (Jan 7, 2013)

I burn a lot of locust and locust seems to always be full of ants.  I store at least a day for two of wood beside my stove to dry any surface moisture out of it and will occasionally find and ant or two crawling around the stove.  When brining in the locust I check every split to make sure its not full of ants.  If it is it sits in the garage until its time to go into the stove.  The ants will appear to be dead but as soon as they come in my hot house they thaw out and come back to life


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2013)

I've gotten moths occasionally, they are a pain and I have some holey sweaters to prove it.  But mostly I get hornets that have sought shelter in the woodpile. If I miss them on the wood, they wake up in the warmth of the house and start buzzing around trying to figure out how to get out.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 7, 2013)

"Most insects (except for those that live in arid environments) require a certain amount of humidity to survive"


----------



## katwillny (Jan 7, 2013)

Mostly spiders is what I bring in to the house inadvertently. I from time to time hear my daughter let out a high pitch screech. Thats usually my queue to run down and kill it or try to get it out of the house. My son also helps with the irradiation process. I am always concerned about termites.


----------



## Russ Davenport (Jan 7, 2013)

Ay I no longer fill the nice woodbox I had built. We have carpenter ant issues and termites in the area. I was thawing wood fireside one nite and noticed the top of log standing up was all Black, so I turned on the lights to find and army of ants crawling out of the log and on to the top of it.  I freaked as there were hundreds!, so I tried to shoved it into the stove but it didn't fit? Had to fiddle around with the ants retreating to my glove but finally managed it in and then did a grid search on the hearth and killed a few more. Its happened again but now I check logs for holes in wood or loose bark before I put it to warm or eles it goes straight in.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a mystery bug that has infested my piles over the last few years. I can't identify it but they like to live in cracks and under bark. They are insects, coarse white and black diamondy pattern, don't fly, but crawl around in the house up on the walls, about double the size of a smallish grain of rice and 3/8" long. Antennaes, look sort of like a miniature cockroach. Stand up on their legs with body off the ground.

Any ideas?


----------



## bryan (Jan 7, 2013)

bluedogz said:


> army of stink bugs


 
Man they are bad this year.   I didn't have any last year and thought that having the house wrapped with new siding did the job, but apparently last year was just an off year cause they are back full force this year.   I don't think the temp swings are helping either.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 7, 2013)

oldspark said:


> "Most insects (except for those that live in arid environments) require a certain amount of humidity to survive"


 This is true, and my area had a very high relative humidity since early summer.  This past autumn (like last year) was no exception to that rule, with Sandy and many other deluges of rain.  Which is the reason I top cover the wood I plan on using in any given winter.  I top cover that wood long before the autumn monsoons.  But relative humidity is more than enough for the spiders to flourish.  No ants, termites, woodlice or cockroaches in my stacks....but lots and lots of spiders......


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Jan 7, 2013)

I've probably killed 3-5 yellowjackets this season inside the house.  Other than that, an occasional June bug.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 7, 2013)

Blue2ndaries said:


> I've probably killed 3-5 yellowjackets this season inside the house. Other than that, an occasional June bug.


 I found some wintering (one here, one there) in some of my elm that I had ranked behind my tool shed.......kinda wierd.


----------



## blujacket (Jan 7, 2013)

I've only seen an occasional spider, or a powder post beetle which quickly die by my hand or in the inferno.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been bringing lots of stink bugs in with the wood.  They make a very satisfying "pop", when you throw them into the fire.  I only bring into the house what's going into the stove that day.


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 7, 2013)

lopiliberty said:


> I store at least a day for two of wood beside my stove to dry any surface moisture out of it and will occasionally find and ant or two crawling around the stove.


 
I do this also - I don't have a good woodshed so stuff just comes in from under a tarp and sometimes has some moisture on it that I want to get rid of.  I have seen a couple ants inside so I keep a few ant traps in the area where the wood sits by the hearth, and also knock any loose bark off the splits when I'm picking them off a stack.  Anything punky or otherwise suspect is relegated to the outside fire pit.  I've had more bats than anything get inside so far.  They do seem to like to drop down the chimney in the off season, or sneak in under an open door header in the wee hours.


----------



## NSDave (Jan 7, 2013)

Apparently had one hornet or wasp; must've been a queen as the mrs said it was quite big.  Probably a queen hibernating for the winter


----------



## madison (Jan 7, 2013)

rideau said:


> #1) The recluse spider that I didn't know about that bit my foot one night when I fell asleep on the sofa in front of the fire. Not good.
> #


 
Any bites are bad, and I feel for ya, but I am very sceptical of a brown recluse in Ontario Canada.  Some other species yes, but not a brown recluse.

I load the wood directly into the stove and do not store wood at room temp inside the home due to wife's arachnophobia.

Wood goes from outdoor stacks, to garage rack once per week, and have not had issues in the garage or home.


----------



## rideau (Jan 7, 2013)

madison said:


> Any bites are bad, and I feel for ya, but I am very sceptical of a brown recluse in Ontario Canada. Some other species yes, but not a brown recluse.
> 
> I load the wood directly into the stove and do not store wood at room temp inside the home due to wife's arachnophobia.
> 
> Wood goes from outdoor stacks, to garage rack once per week, and have not had issues in the garage or home.


 
Wish it weren't so, but believe me it was. Touch and go for -over 48 hours. I was almost at the hospital over it. Have the photos to prove it. Necrosis around the bite, very significant involvement of a major portion of the foot, intense pain. No fun. Very scary situation, and absolutely classic progression of the bite. Forotunately, after 48 hours it stopped getting worse. That's the point at which an attempt at medical management is undertaken, if the bite continues to worsen...and care is required quickly at that point. And brown recluse are around here, and also around NYC. Not common,ut they exist. Documented bites. Just be careful around woodpiles.

I bring the wood inside every few days, so it doesn't go in the stove cold, or damp from driving snow.


----------



## Waulie (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought brown recluses couldn't survive outside in cold climates?  I thought the ones in NYC, for example, come in shipments from warmer climes and can establish themselves in buildings and especially basements that aren't too cold for them.

Anyway. I have a wood rack that holds about a day and a half worth.  I'm not interested in having more than that inside even though I've never had any real problems. The occasional moth, ant, spider, etc. but those things have a way of finding their way inside in the summer anyway.


----------



## Mackj (Jan 7, 2013)

Wood is stored dry in woodshed, than goes to unheated garage. I have changed from bringing a lot of wood in the house to mainly as needed.  I think I use less wood now, and the stink bugs don't have a chance to get warmed up.  Plenty of them go in the stove.


----------



## Nissan_Ranger (Jan 7, 2013)

madison said:


> Any bites are bad, and I feel for ya, but I am very sceptical of a brown recluse in Ontario Canada. Some other species yes, but not a brown recluse.


 
Google is your friend:
*Distribution*

The Brown Recluse Spider is native to the United States of America, Mexico and Canada. In the USA, their range extends from the southern Midwest down the the Gulf of Mexico. To get more specific, the *Brown Recluse Spider* has been seen from southeastern Nebraska through southern Iowa, Illinois, and Indiana to southwestern Ohio. Moving south, their range also extends from western Georgia to the central parts of Texas. They are rarely ever seen west of the Rockies, and if they are here, they have been transported.
In Mexico, the Brown Recluse Spider tends to hang around the border, and does not extend too far south into the country. As for Canada, this *spider* stays around southeast Ontario, and in the southern parts of Quebec.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 7, 2013)

Anything that looks remotely buggy goes in the stove as soon as it comes inside.


----------



## madison (Jan 7, 2013)

Still doubt it:
1. see page 151 - 152 Journal of Arachnology:
http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v36_n1/arac-36-1-150.pdf

2. Map: http://spiders.ucr.edu/images/colorloxmap.gif

3. http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0041010109002414

4. Brown recluse spiders blamed for more wounds than they inflict, study suggests: http://www.clemson.edu/media-relati...rticles/2007/september/brownreclusestudy.php5


----------



## eujamfh (Jan 7, 2013)

I out about two weeks worth in the unheated garage.  We definitely get spiders brought in.  The ones I see get squashed…or loaded into the fire.  I am sure others are in the cart (about a days worth in the cart, two carts one for each stove) but they tend to hand in the wood until we disturb then when loading the stove.  We have th house treated inside and out four times a year so even if there are bugs in the wood that are brought in, if they leave the wood cart, they are certain to step on treated areas which means they die anyways.  

Our wood is dry so termites are not a problem.  Its usually spiders, which are not welcome, but at least they can not hurt the house.  Just make the kids scream every once in a while.  This far no moths or ant problems at all.


----------



## NextEndeavor (Jan 8, 2013)

I had a few weird bugs my first year with marginally wet wood. Some a them critters always went to the kitchen, suppose for food/drink.  This year wood is very dry and what we're burning has all been shedded for several months after baking outside till done.  Not seen any bugs or spiders........yet.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 8, 2013)

No bugs . . . I guess they've found new homes after three years.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I wonder if a light coating of bug spray would hurt as some bug sprays claim they last for 3 to 6 months. If your wood stacks tops are covered keeping alot of the rain off the wood I think these type bug killers would be effective for the 3 to 6 month time frame they advertise. 

If you really serious about cutting down on the amount of bugs you could fill you pump sprayer and coat the tops of each row in your stacks with a light coating  before adding another layer. 

Bugs move around and over a 3 to 6 month period would most likely come in contact with some of the bug spray.

I think todays newer type bug sprays are much safer than yester years old varieties.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 8, 2013)

Knock on wood, I don't know about stink bugs....yet.


----------



## SteveKG (Jan 8, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> I have a mystery bug that has infested my piles over the last few years. I can't identify it but they like to live in cracks and under bark. They are insects, coarse white and black diamondy pattern, don't fly, but crawl around in the house up on the walls, about double the size of a smallish grain of rice and 3/8" long. Antennaes, look sort of like a miniature cockroach. Stand up on their legs with body off the ground.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
Any possibility of a decent photo? Should be fairly simple to identify with a picture. 

I have had various beetles wake up and come out of firewood during the winter. Only really bad experience was some ticks that could only have come from firewood. They showed up on my dogs in late December one year. We have lots of ticks here, but they generally are active from the warming time in spring [late March or April] and gone away by July. I had never seen this species of tick, and never have again since, and neither had my veterinarian. But I made sure to burn all the wood I had stacked inside, then cleaned the area. Never had them again. So far.


----------



## Fod01 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am restoring a car in the garage, so didn't want to take up room with the wood ring.  I put the ring in the basement and filled it.  Just before Christmas we had a half dozen big flies make their way upstairs.  Needless to say, my son and I took turns throwing splits up through the bilco doors.  I made room in the garage, and now only bring in to the house what I need immediately.

gabe


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 8, 2013)

SteveKG said:


> Any possibility of a decent photo? Should be fairly simple to identify with a picture.


 
I'll try to get one. They're small of course but I should be able to get something. They don't seem to live in the house so they either die or seek somewhere else to live. Maybe they just hid really good or bore into my home's structure!

We only bring in wood to burn. Storing firewood fuel indoors seems crazy.


----------



## TradEddie (Jan 8, 2013)

While it may not have been a brown recluse, after I saw a spider with a fiddle-shaped mark on its back, I try wear gloves any time I'm getting wood, especially when it is covered.  Wood in open stacks doesn't seem to be as bad, but I get occasional ants, lots of powder post beetles, some other large brown beetle, and usually a mouse nest or two.
The coolest thing I found in wood was cicada larvae when I split some punky poplar to help it rot. Hickory horned devils are pretty impressive too, but thankfully for my wife's sanity, they stay outside. Sadly the last of my mature hickory trees is gone now, so I probably won't see those monsters for a while.

TE


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 8, 2013)

I get an occasional "wooly bear caterpillar" I put them back in another stack.
Had a pray mantis  egg sac on a piece of wood. I put that in an aquarium
in the shed until it hatched a couple hundred little ones.


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 8, 2013)

Tiny spiders that jump,1 hornet and i think the pantry moths came from the bird food.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 8, 2013)

just the fact that we need to carry in wood means it gets too cold to grow the bugs I don't want in my house.  Life in tropical climes definitely has downsides.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 8, 2013)

bryan said:


> Man they are bad this year. I didn't have any last year and thought that having the house wrapped with new siding did the job, but apparently last year was just an off year cause they are back full force this year. I don't think the temp swings are helping either.


 
Hell yeah they were.  Suckers were infiltrating my house something fierce.  Heck, I was in my office last Friday and kept hearing this weird noise.  It was a stink bug between the curtain and the window.  I'm going to be wrapping the house this spring and residing as well.  I put h  ardwire mesh around the sill this spring to exclude mice, but will follow that up with some caulk and the aforementioned tyvek wrap.  See if I can't keep some of those buggers out and keep more warm air in.  Also play on insulating the interior of the sill with AirKrete cementous foam insulation.  Supposed to be really good for being inhospitable for critters.

As to the original poster...very surprised to hear of a brown recluse in Ontario.  Didn't realize they had that range.  Older brother got bit by one in his armpit down in Georgia and had to have skin grafts for nearly two years.  Insanely grotesque looking bite wound.  Guess he picked up a shirt off his dirty clothes pile and put it on and it was nestled up in there.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 8, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> Knock on wood, I don't know about stink bugs....yet.


 
I had to google what kind of bug it was.  This year was the first time I really have seen them out in force.

As for wood, I've seen some dormant/dead ants, but never had any issue.  To date though, I haven't brought in much wood.  Usually just walk outside and grab some small splits to get the fire going, then grab and arm load of bigger ones for the rest of the night.  I do plan on bringing in a few days worth in the future, but I'm not terribly concerned about any bugs.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 8, 2013)

madison said:


> Map: http://spiders.ucr.edu/images/colorloxmap.gif


 
I'm pretty sure we had a brown recluse in a deep window sill this summer. It had built a nice little nest down low in this window, between the storm and inner sash, in a window that sits very low on our first floor. Hidden by bushes on the outside, and our kitchen counter on the inside, but we could peer down and watch him all day long... once we realized he was there. Not being an entomologist, I guess I can't say with authority, but we had plenty of time to stare at this guy, and he matched all the photos and sizing information I brought up on the computer.  Point being, we're outside the zone shown in madison's map.

Come to think of it... I wonder where he went?


----------



## tim1 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have an old house so I use spider traps everywhere. I know there are termites in the wood as I see them when splitting, but they do not eat that much, so they can eat till they go in the stove. In my enclosed shed that holds 5 cord, I set off 2 bug bombs when filled, just to get the process of storing started. I think more bugs come in on our clothes here in the country than anything else. Tim


----------



## The Beagler (Jan 9, 2013)

Brown recluses generally like to be inside rather than outside.  Sheds, barns, basements, attics...they like to be in dark places.  I always make a habit of shaking my boots or shoes that I don't wear too often.  I've personally never seen one or had any in my house (that I am aware of).   I keep the wood that I am burning outside on my covered front porch.  Occasionally, I'll find a sleeping yellowjacket or spider eggs.  They just get tossed in the fire.   Black widows also like to "hang out" around dwellings.  It's a jungle out there!  lol!


----------



## begreen (Jan 9, 2013)

NSDave said:


> Apparently had one hornet or wasp; must've been a queen as the mrs said it was quite big. Probably a queen hibernating for the winter


 
That sounds like what we have too. It looks like this. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





They are about 7/8" long. According to Wikipedia they were accidentally introduced in America in the 19th century. Odd though, they say they don't exist in Western North America and we sure seem to have them. Maybe they rode in on a freight shipment? I am going to save the next one I catch and examine it closely.

" The true hornets make up the genus _*Vespa*_ and are distinguished from other vespines by the width of the vertex (part of the head behind the eyes), which is proportionally larger in _Vespa_ and by the anteriorly rounded gasters (the section of the abdomen behind the wasp waist). The best known species is the European hornet (_Vespa crabro_), about 2-3 cm in length, widely distributed throughout Europe, Russia, and Northeast Asia."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hornet

What you don't want to find is one of these, aka the Yak Killer hornet.


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 9, 2013)

begreen said:


> What you don't want to find is one of these, aka the Yak Killer hornet.


 
Reading the wiki page now - good gawd that thing is scary...


----------



## Ashful (Jan 9, 2013)

We had two giant European hornets in our house the first week of June.  Scared the crap out of us.  Think Zebra-striped mouse with wings and a stinger. Thankfully, they're fairly docile.  Came in with an antique Persian rug, I think, not the firewood.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 10, 2013)

The big cicada killers that fly around real low in the yard are also pretty docile.
They are very agressive to the poor cicada though. Everybodys gotta eat!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 14, 2013)

We had European hornets girdling some lilacs.  Though loud, they had not been aggressive, so we thought them docile.   I needed one for my entomology collection, so my friend nabbed it and it really nailed him.


----------



## TradEddie (Jan 14, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> The big cicada killers that fly around real low in the yard are also pretty docile.
> They are very agressive to the poor cicada though. Everybodys gotta eat!


Last summer I was working in the garden when a cicada-killer with cicada in it's "claws" hit he smack on the face hard enough to leave a mark. It then proceeded to drag that cicada along the grass until it was dead. Fascinating.

TE


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Jan 14, 2013)

something a little different from my wood pile here in Australia.


----------



## rideau (Jan 14, 2013)

A few pictures of the bite and involvement of the tissues of the foot.


----------



## blacktail (Jan 15, 2013)

Spiders. They help me decide which splits to throw in the insert next. I heat 95% with wood, 4% with electricity, and 1% with spiders.


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 15, 2013)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> something a little different from my wood pile here in Australia.


 
Auzzie - we have Luna moths here, the caterpillars are similar to the one's in your pic, but in neon green (3" to 4" long). The Luna moths are really cool. Sorry for my crappy photo but it's all I have - this one is hanging out on the door.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 15, 2013)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> something a little different from my wood pile here in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 89520
> View attachment 89521
> View attachment 89522


They are very good in a tossed salad.


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2013)

I heard they go well with Vegemite!


----------



## Ashful (Jan 15, 2013)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> View attachment 89522



Croikie!


----------



## rideau (Jan 15, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> Auzzie - we have Luna moths here, the caterpillars are similar to the one's in your pic, but in neon green (3" to 4" long). The Luna moths are really cool. Sorry for my crappy photo but it's all I have - this one is hanging out on the door.


yes- lunar and Io and Crecropia and prometheus - all the big silk moths. Aren't late Spring/summer nights great? Moths and tree frogs all over the windows and screens...


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 15, 2013)

rideau said:


> yes- lunar and Io and Crecropia and prometheus - all the big silk moths. Aren't late Spring/summer nights great? Moths and tree frogs all over the windows and screens...


 
Yeah - like an invasion sometimes.  One poor Luna moth like the one on the door became an appetizer for the dog when she was a pup.  She only picked a frog up once, and promptly spit it out - I think it peed or something, not sure if they excrete something nasty otherwise - but lesson learned - she won't grab them now but they still keep her entertained.


----------



## rideau (Jan 15, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> Yeah - like an invasion sometimes. One poor Luna moth like the one on the door became an appetizer for the dog when she was a pup. She only picked a frog up once, and promptly spit it out - I think it peed or something, not sure if they excrete something nasty otherwise - but lesson learned - she won't grab them now but they still keep her entertained.


 Maybe it was a Pickerel frog...they exude something that keeps the dogs well away.  Or maybe it just peed.


----------



## tlc1976 (Jan 15, 2013)

Been burning wood since about 2007.  I had boxelder bugs for the first time this year.  Also had a hornet for the first time this year.

Other than that, just the occassional small spider.  Thankfully I have not gotten the huge Huntsman wood spiders that my dad always used to get when I was a kid.  I did kill two on the porch a couple years ago but thankfully have not gotten into the house.


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 15, 2013)

A bit closer to the original topic (things in the wood pile) - I seem to have a bigger than usual collection of mouse nests in the stacks this year - digging thru and cherry picking some pieces last weekend, and it seems like they really moved in.  Maybe the milder weather is kicking up their population?  Those splits (next to a nest) either go inside and right into the hot stove, or get shuffled to another spot.  I like to keep some wood by the stove to dry off a bit when I bring it in, but nothing with the mouse crap on it.


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 15, 2013)

tlc1976 said:


> Been burning wood since about 2007. I had boxelder bugs for the first time this year. Also had a hornet for the first time this year.


I dunno if the change in weather / warmer trends in many areas is responsible for what seems to be an upsurge in bugs / species / varieties / etc.?   Going to have to be extra careful now, I think.


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 15, 2013)

rideau said:


> Maybe it was a Pickerel frog...they exude something that keeps the dogs well away. Or maybe it just peed.


 
I'll have to take a closer look this spring, next time I see them - they show up in the dark most of the time to drive the pup crazy, but I haven't paid too much attention to the exact detail - now I'm curious though...


----------



## Fod01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Half asleep this morning, I went out in the 'wintry mix' we were having on Long Island to get a load for the morning.  While loading up the stove I see this mouse out of the corner of my eye.  Freaked out until I realized it was the dogs chew toy.


----------



## Machria (Jan 16, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> I have a mystery bug that has infested my piles over the last few years. I can't identify it but they like to live in cracks and under bark. They are insects, coarse white and black diamondy pattern, don't fly, but crawl around in the house up on the walls, about double the size of a smallish grain of rice and 3/8" long. Antennaes, look sort of like a miniature cockroach. Stand up on their legs with body off the ground.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
Look like this?    This is a Cave cricket, like dark places..


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 16, 2013)

Color is right but it is more of a cockroach or skinny beetle. No big legs, or other big features. Pretty boring looking except for the color. I always smash them as they run from the wood debris on my hearth. Once smashed, they just aren't that easy to identify. Pretty small, like 3/8 inch long.


----------



## ailanthus (Jan 16, 2013)

rideau said:


> Wish it weren't so, but believe me it was. Touch and go for -over 48 hours. I was almost at the hospital over it. Have the photos to prove it. Necrosis around the bite, very significant involvement of a major portion of the foot, intense pain. No fun. Very scary situation, and absolutely classic progression of the bite. Forotunately, after 48 hours it stopped getting worse. That's the point at which an attempt at medical management is undertaken, if the bite continues to worsen...and care is required quickly at that point. And brown recluse are around here, and also around NYC. Not common,ut they exist. Documented bites. Just be careful around woodpiles.


 

Glad to hear it wasn't any worse - Wife's great-uncle also got a recluse bite in Ontario - the tissue damage can be unbelievable.

Edit:  Oh, and no bugs brought inside to report.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 23, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> Color is right but it is more of a cockroach or skinny beetle. No big legs, or other big features. Pretty boring looking except for the color. I always smash them as they run from the wood debris on my hearth. Once smashed, they just aren't that easy to identify. Pretty small, like 3/8 inch long.


 
Folks,

Here is the best I could do for a picture. As you can see, I can have half a dozen of these on a single split. What are they?


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jan 28, 2013)

Black Widows. Hundreds of them. I've probably been bitten many times without knowing it over the years with nothing more than a local welt.


----------

